# Advice on 1984 Hunter 27



## Ramin (Dec 31, 2010)

1984 27' Sloop Hunter Sailboat Diesel Daysailer - eBay (item 320644498856 end time Jan-24-11 12:47:48 PST)

Just wanting your advice on this boat. I would have to have iit transported to Kemah. Probably about $1200 on top of whatever I pay for the boat.

Any words of wisdom appreciated.


----------



## mitiempo (Sep 19, 2008)

Looks good in the ad. I wouldn't buy or make an offer on a boat I hadn't seen personally though.
Tall rig with a shallow wing keel seems a bit strange to me - wouldn't you want a deep keel with the taller rig?


----------



## Ramin (Dec 31, 2010)

mitiempo said:


> Looks good in the ad. I wouldn't buy or make an offer on a boat I hadn't seen personally though.
> Tall rig with a shallow wing keel seems a bit strange to me - wouldn't you want a deep keel with the taller rig?


I don't know why for certain they would have the taller rig with the shoal wing keel, but I can only think that with our area having many shallow parts that possibly he got it that way to keep it from running aground and to try to still get the best performance he could out of it.

Am I right in thinking that the wing keel has the "wings on the bottom" That way it can have the hefty ballast and still run the shoal draft that we need here in the Kemah area? Just my thaughts. What do you think? Will it have a problem with the tall rig and shallow draft even with the extra ballast running in the wing keel? It doesn't have one now but if I get this boat I plan to put a spinnaker on it later.


----------



## mitiempo (Sep 19, 2008)

When the same boat is offered with deep and shallow draft the biggest difference with the shallow draft version is usually in pointing ability. Stability is usually not a real factor as the shallow draft versions usually have more ballast.
I don't think there is anything wrong with shallow draft/tall rig combinations but is seems a bit strange that one would want the performance oriented rig and the underbody with the lesser performance of the 2 versions.


----------



## tommays (Sep 9, 2008)

With the buy it now price at 4900 i would want a real good survey


----------



## Ramin (Dec 31, 2010)

tommays said:


> With the buy it now price at 4900 i would want a real good survey


I will get a survey done for sure. It is supposed to have new paint on the bottom and the mast and boom as of 09. The only problem I have really is having it moved to Kemah. Its about 3 hours from Lake Travis to Kemah. What do you recon the cost to move it will be total. I know they will have to lower the mast and trailer it, drive it here, then put the mast back up.

Any guesses on that? I wont hold you to it.


----------



## seafrontiersman (Mar 2, 2009)

I only have experience with the Watkins 23 and it is a VERY rugged boat that is very forgiving and easy to sail, its tough to hurt her.

The Watkins were built in Florida and many of the designs emphasised the needs of vessels in the state; ie: shoal draft and the ability to survive groundings.


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

There's a guy giving away a Hunter 27 on the SBO forums.


----------



## rayncyn51 (Aug 8, 2008)

You would want a tall rig and shoal draft, I imagine, for shallow water and light air. Common Chesapeake conditions, and a reasonable compromize if performance is not your goal, but sailing in August is.


----------



## CalebD (Jan 11, 2008)

I also think that the 'tall rig' with the 'shoal draft' wing keel is a bit odd. I also doubt that the boat weighs 7000 #'s as claimed in the ebay add and sailboatdata.com seems to confirm this: 
HUNTER 27 WK Sailboat details on sailboatdata.com
More like 5 to 6,000 lbs. 
I'm also not really a big fan of winged keels. Why? I've run aground enough times on various boats and always been able to get off the grounding - except on a winged keel boat (O'Day 272) in an ebbing tide. With a winged keel you can't even try heeling the boat over to one side as the 'wings' will just dig themselves in deeper. On the O'Day 272 we waited for the tide to roll out and back in while the boat stood on the beach on its winged keel. This may be less of an issue on the TX Gulf coast where I don't think you get much in the way of regular tidal range - where we sailed the 272 the tidal range was 8' like clockwork (LI Sound).
The cost for moving it will add somewhere up to $2K I'd guess. There must be a whole bunch of 27' boats in Kemah for sale. Besides, Lake Travis is where smackdaddy keeps his Catalina 27 so this one has probably made contact with the SmackTanic.


----------



## mitiempo (Sep 19, 2008)

Caleb
Part of the 7000 lbs may be extra ballast due to the shoal draft. The shoal draft version of my boat (CS27) has an extra 400 lbs of ballast. I have the deep draft version.
I agree with the wing keel disadvantages as well. A conventional keeled boat draws less when heeled over to get off a shoal.


----------



## souljour2000 (Jul 8, 2008)

If it's truly in good solid shape withvery good standing rigging... very good sails then I'd say offer the guy $ 3,900 but no more because of your shipping/transport issue ...tell the seller that your budget is less than 6 grand. I'd really have to walk on the boat...bring a knowledgeable friend if your not sure what to look for...research it as much as possible and spend an hour at least looking her over in person before any decision that involves that much cash. and ebay.For me if I was paying more than a couple grand I'd say definitely get a reputable surveyor.


----------



## Ramin (Dec 31, 2010)

I cheked with a transport company today and they quoted $1200 to move it to Kemah. That doesn't include lowering the mast. I will have to pay somebody there to do that, but I have a bucket truck here to put it back up. I was told that should cost about $100. Then there is the cost of the haul out to put it on the trailer. I will have to get it figured out I guess. I will have it all figured before I make the 3 hour drive to look at it. Thanks for all the help. Always looking for good advice.


----------

